# EATON Custom Tap Box



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

About a year ago, someone mentioned Eaton had a division that made custom tap boxes.
The application would be a cabinet with busbars that I can land lugs on or one with lugs for each phase and neutral.
I thought it might have been COW or another member that does heavy commercial work.
I tried the search feature of the forum and didn't have much luck.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Was it a Canadian that posted one of their splitter boxes?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Dumb questions...
1) Where are the cables coming from/going to?
2) Once the cables go into the box, where, where does the ckt continue to? Does the ckt continue with cables or with buss/busduct?
3) is the cabinet used for metering only?
4) Is this just some kind of humongous jbox?


Let me guess. This is for one of your genset installs & you can't fit all the cables into "their" jbox & terminate them. :sad:


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

We have large SS panels in some of the yards that allows us to connect a portable generator if the standby fails. Is that the type you are looking for?


----------



## joab (Dec 28, 2019)

Eaton Field Service did this for us about a year ago on a project. Existing Square D Gear was out of space so they extended the bus into a new section, then we extended to a new MCC with pipe and wire.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

*Buss Enclosures*

Eaton Bussing

Universal buss gutters

Termination / tap enclosures

OEM termination / tap lug assemblies

Buss gutters for TB / MTB sockets


American Midwest Power

Bussed Gutter / Multi-Tap / Termination Cabinets


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Southeast Power said:


> About a year ago, someone mentioned Eaton had a division that made custom tap boxes.
> The application would be a cabinet with busbars that I can land lugs on or one with lugs for each phase and neutral.
> I thought it might have been COW or another member that does heavy commercial work.
> I tried the search feature of the forum and didn't have much luck.
> ...


I quoted a project for a school with a 4000 amp termination cabinet that was required to land all the utility secondary conductors on. Was that what you were thinking of?

Here was the thread:

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f137/secondary-termination-cabinet-275868

We did not get the project, so I can't comment on any particulars, other than I believe I ended up quoting Erickson for the project.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cow said:


> I quoted a project for a school with a 4000 amp termination cabinet that was required to land all the utility secondary conductors on. Was that what you were thinking of?
> 
> Here was the thread:
> 
> ...


That's the type of cabinet we will need.
We have 12 per phase with 4 different sizes from 3/0 to 600s. On the load side and 4 per phase feeding them from the 1200 amp 480-volt ATS.
That's 16 per phase to terminate in the cabinet, five different types, and sizes, no way to fit 12 conductors on the load terminals of the ATS.
We are going to move the utility transformer off of the load side stub-ups and place the tap box over the conductors. 
One nice complication will be to install a ground wire in each conduit the plans call of a 1/0 copper but, I believe we will need a 3/0 for 1200 amps.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

It sounds like one of those cabinets will work well for what you're doing.

You may need to look into how to terminate your grounds in the cabinet though, I don't remember them coming with a ground buss or lugs, but I may have overlooked it. Or you may be able to add your own easy enough?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a winner!
$5,100.00 Including tax and freight
Milbank UAP6094-0 
https://www.milbankworks.com/products/catalog/UAP6094-O


----------

